# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Διατροφική προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας

## mitsman

Ο φιλος μου Κωστας (οδυσσέας), θέλοντας να με βοηθησει στην προσπαθεια μου για αναπαραγωγη καρδερινας μου εδωσε σε αρχειο word την προετοιμασία που ειχε κανει εκεινος!
Σημερα μου εξέφρασε την επιθυμια του να δημοσιοποιήσω το αρχειο αυτο σε ολους σας!!!

Τον ευχαριστω ειλικρινα κ ευχομαι και αλλοι εκτροφεις με το παθος και την αγαπη για την βασιλισσα που εχει ο Κωστας να μας βοηθησουν και να μοιραστουν ετσι απλοχερα τις γνωσεις τους μαζι μας!

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστουμε ΚΩΣΤΑ αλλα και εσενα Δημητρη !!!
Κωστα ξερεις ποσο σε εκτιμαμε και σε εμπιστευομαστε ελπιζω καποτε να φτασω στο σημειο που βρισκεσαι εσυ!!!
Τωρα απλα κοιταω απο κατω...  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

σ'ευχαριστω για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά δεν έκανα κάτι που να αξίζει μπράβο.

αυτό είναι το μόνο πρόγραμμα που έχω κρατήσει και θέλησα να το βάλω και εδω για να το κουβεντιάσουμε. δεν είναι κάτι που αν το κάνεις θα έχεις σίγουρη επιτυχία ούτε είναι μια πρόταση για να το κάνει κάποιος.

όπως θα δείτε δοκίμασα διάφορα πράγματα ανάλογα πως έρχονταν τα πράγματα.

franco είναι η αυγοτροφή του φράνκο μονοπολι χωρίς τις βιταμίνες και τα ιχνοστοιχεία. το βhol πιστευω οτι κακος το ειχα βαλει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Σε ευχαριστουμε ΚΩΣΤΑ αλλα και εσενα Δημητρη !!!
> Κωστα ξερεις ποσο σε εκτιμαμε και σε εμπιστευομαστε ελπιζω καποτε να φτασω στο σημειο που βρισκεσαι εσυ!!!
> Τωρα απλα κοιταω απο κατω...


δεν θέλω να λέτε τέτοια πράγματα, όλοι μαθαίνουμε. κανένας δεν είναι πάνω η κάτω είμαστε δίπλα-δίπλα για το καλό του χόμπι μας.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ευχαριστουμε ! εσυ εκανες την αρχη και ευχομαι να εχουμε σταδιακα τα προγραμματα και απο αλλα παιδια που εχουν πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων !!!


* λεγε ... σκορδομελο -> τι ακριβως ειναι περα απο το ευνοητο των συστατικων; 

* δεν ξερω αν ειναι απαραιτητο το b hol αλλα σιγουρα δεν κανει και κακο .καλη η χολινη ,αλλα μεσω λεκιθινης σε σκονη θα ελεγα την δινεις πιο οικονομικα .Γιατι πιστευεις οτι κακως το ειχες βαλει; ειχες παρατηρησει κατι μετα την χορηγηση; 

* του monopoli  η συνταγη υπαρχει καπου εδω μεσα σαν λινκ και σαν ξενικο κειμενο ,περιμενουμε χαλαρα ομως την περιγραφη σου αλα ελληνικα και real 

* κιχωριο υποθετω λες το ραδικι με το μωβ λουλουδι; (chicorium intibus ) 

* ταραξακο μπουμπουκια δεν εβρισκες συχνα και δεν ειχες συχνη χορηγηση; αν οχι ,αυτο ηταν που θα αλλαζα στο περισσοτερο σιγουρα

----------


## οδυσσέας

το σκορδομελο ειναι 4 σκελιδες σκορδο μεσα σε ενα λιτρο νερο. τις  εβαζα απο το βραδυ. την αλλη μερα εβαζα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου μελι σε χλιαρο νερο το ανακατευα και το εριχνα στο μπουκαλι με το σκορδονερο, κουναγα το μπουκαλι να ανακατευτει και το εβαζα στις ποτιστρες.

για το bhol εκανα λαθος. το μπερδεψα με σκευασμα για τα σκουληκια. (mitsman συγνωμη για το λαθος)

κιχωριο οντως ειναι το chicorium intibus.

μπουμπουκια ταραξακου δεν εβρισκα αρκετα αλλα οταν εβρισκα οπως και μπουμπουκια απο ζοχο εστω και λιγα τους τα εβαζα χωρις να τα καταγραφω.

----------


## jk21

ποιο σκευασμα για σκουληκια εδινες; βασικα αν δεν εδινες ωμο σκουληκι σαν τροφη ,ειναι σπανιο να ειχες στην πορεια σκουληκια .Μια αποπαρασιτωση σε καθε εισαγωμενο πουλι που αγοραζεις απο αλλου και δεν ξερεις τι κανουν ... και εισαι οκ .Τα σκουληκια (τα περισσοτερα ειδη ) θελουν ξενιστες (αλλα μεγαλυτερα σκουληκια που τα εχουν σαν παρασιτα πανω τους και με τα οποια ταιζονται τα πουλια ) για να μεταφερθουν .Λογια πληρως  σεβαστου μου προσωπου για τετοια θεματα !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Για τα σκουλικια ειχα δωσει το Wormmiddel Ascapinal αλλα κακος το ειχα δωσει γιατι δεν εδινα σκουληκια ουτε ειχα βαλει καινουργια πουλια στην εκτροφη μου.

σπιρουλινα και μαγιά μπύρας ήταν σκευάσματα με χαπάκια για ανθρώπινη χρήση. δεν ήταν στο πρόγραμμα να μπουν απλά μου τα χάρισε ένας φίλος γιατί δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσε

----------


## geam

Κωστάρα ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε!!!!!

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ηταν και τα ανθρωπινα ,απλα πιο ακριβα .Ευχομαι το προγραμμα να συμπληρωθει απο σενα και για τις χρονιες που ερχονται μπροστα μας ,μολις βοηθησουν τα πραγματα και ξαναβρεθεις κοντα στα πουλια σου !

----------


## Gardelius

*Πατριδα,...απλα υποκλινομαι!!!!!*

----------


## adreas

Κώστα  δεν  βλέπω να  έχεις  δώσει κάποιο  σκεύασμα  με Ε  η  κάποιο βιταμινούχο  τον  αρακά τον  έδινες  σκέτο σε  ταΐστρα;  Το Ultra levure  σε   ένα λίτρο  νερού  το  έβαζες;  Δίνοντας το  levure  έχεις  δει τα  κόπρανα  όπως  πρέπει να  είναι  αλλά όταν  δίνω  σκορδόνερο είναι  ακόμα  καλύτερα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν λεω οτι δεν χρειαζονται σκευασμα με πολυβιταμινες το λεω γιατι το εχω κανει πρωτα στα δικα μου πουλια. 
περσι βγηκαν πουλακια μονο με αυγο και αυτο μερικες φορες καθε δευτερη μερα.

τον αρακα τον εδινα ξεχωριστα. εκει που λεω ''αρακα μειγμα'' ειναι αρακας-καλαμποκι-καροτο συσκευασια εμποριου. 

το Ultra levure το εδινα 2 καψουλες στο εναμιση λιτρο νερο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

η παραλλαγή της συνταγής του φράνκο μονοπολι από εμένα.


4 αυγά μεγάλα 70 γραμμάριων η 5 αν είναι 60γρ. (πάντα από σουπερ μάρκετ για την αποφυγή σαλμονέλας).
1 λίτρο γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο μακράς διαρκείας.
250γρ. φρυγανιά.
4 κουταλιές της σούπας μηλόξιδο η ξίδι από κρασί. 2 κουτ.σουπας ρίγανη 1 κουτ.σουπας θυμάρι 1 κουτ.σουπας βασιλικό 1 κουτ.σουπας γύρη


εβαζα τα αυγα σε μια μικρη καραβανα μαζι με το νερο. Μολις το νερό άρχιζε να βράζει, έσβηνα το μάτι της κουζινας και τα αφηνα μεσα στο νερο μεχρι να κρυώσει το νερό. 
Σε άλλη καραβάνα έβαζα το γάλα και μόλις άρχιζε να φουσκώνει αρκετά, έριχνα μέσα μισό φλιτζανάκι του καφέ μηλόξιδο (η απλό ξίδι ανάλογα τι είχα). 
Το άφηνα να φουσκώσει λίγο ξανά, το κατέβαζα γρήγορα από την κουζίνα και μετά έριχνα το περιεχόμενο της καραβάνας σε σουρωτήρι ψιλό που περίμενε μέσα στο νεροχύτη. Μετά έπαιρνα το σουρωτήρι και ένα κουτάλι της σούπας έβαζα το σουρωτήρι με το τυρόπηγμα κάτω από την ανοιχτή βρύση ανακατεύοντας με το κουτάλι δυο τρις φορές να ξεπλυθεί το τυρόγαλο. Με το κουτάλι πίεζα το πήγμα να φύγει όλο το τυρόγαλο και το άφηνα στην άκρη.
Έπαιρνα τις φρυγανιές τις έβαζα στο μουλτι μαζί με το μείγμα από τα αρωματικά βότανα (κάποιες φορές το σκόρδο σε σκόνη η την τριμμένη σπιρουλίνα) και τα έκανα σκόνη.
Έλιωνα μια κουταλιά της σούπας γύρη με λίγο νερό.
Έκοβα τα ξεφλουδισμένα αυγά στα 4 και τα έριχνα μέσα στο μουλτι που ήταν η φρυγανιά με τα βότανα, μετά είχε σειρά το πήγμα και μετά είχε σειρά η γύρη. 
Αφού τα χτυπούσα λίγο για να μην λασπώσουν τα έριχνα σε μια λεκάνη και ανάλογα την υφή έκανα τις προσθήκες που μπορεί να χρειαζόταν και ανακάτευα με το κουτάλι της σούπας από κάτω προς τα πάνω για να μην σβολιάσει. 

η εκτέλεση της συνταγής από τον φράνκο μονοπολι σε βίντεο.

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα ευχαριστουμε !!!! στα παραπανω θα ηθελα καπου να προσθεσω σιμιδγαλι καλαμποκιου ,πολεντα δηλαδη  (για το βαψιμο της μασκας ),αλλα δεν ξερω αν πετυχαινε ....

Ανοιξε μονο με τη συνταγη ,νεο θεμα (αντιγραφη στην ουσια του ποστ 14 ) στη διατροφη ιθαγενων (θα μεινει και το τελευταιο σου ποστ εδω ) για να υπαρχει σαν αυτουσια συνταγη ,να την βρισκουν ευκολα τα μελη !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

η συνταγή αυτή είναι για την προετοιμασία μέχρι το μεγάλωμα των μικρών. από την στιγμή που απογαλακτίζονται τα μικρά αλλάζουν μερικά συστατικά.

----------


## jk21

διαλεγεις ποστ εδω ή στη συνταγη και μας το αναλυεις και αυτο !

----------


## mitsman

τι λες τωρα?????????? μπρωτη φορα την βλεπω αυτη την αυγοτροφη!!!! εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο λασπη... κανω λαθος?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> τι λες τωρα?????????? μπρωτη φορα την βλεπω αυτη την αυγοτροφη!!!! εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο λασπη... κανω λαθος?


δεν ειναι λασπη, αυτα τα σβολια που φενονται ειναι απο το πηγμα. ενα καλο ανακατεμα με το κουταλι χωρις πιεση και τελος τα σβολια.

----------

